
Steve Case Is Right About the Third Wave and the Blockchain and IOT Proves It - jesusmrv
https://medium.com/@jrodthoughts/steve-case-is-right-about-the-third-wave-and-the-blockchain-and-iot-proves-it-2beaecb7afe8#.wv3v5dhcr
======
sharemywin
Am I missing something or is Blockchain as a service kind of defeat the
purpose? If we all trust XYZ to provide the service wouldn't we just use them
as a central repository for our transaction data? Even if you only have a few
companies running your blockchain you still would only need a very small
number to compromise your data.

~~~
sharemywin
I certainly won't be hosting my illegal activities or rebellions on their
servers.

